# Just starting out.



## Virgo (Oct 23, 2005)

This what I HAD so far...








And this is what I have now.....


























I bought Chromeglass in Chromaliving, Sheertone Blush in Tenderling and Beige-ing shadestick yesterday so they aren't in the pictures.


And I was bored so I took pictures of my other brands as well.....

Dior.





Biotherm.





Quo.





Milani.





Bare Essentials.





Loreal and Misc.










Brushes. (I'll be replacing these with MAC brushes soon enough)


----------



## NJDes (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice. When did you start? I couldn't have a MAC store near me or I would be broke. lol


----------



## Virgo (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NJDes* 
_Nice. When did you start? I couldn't have a MAC store near me or I would be broke. lol_

 
Just a couple months ago. I think I started in mid August.

My problem is that I just can't buy one or two things. My soft spot tends to be pigments. I will have full sized old gold, violet and provence pigments in a couple days. I need bare canvas paint, more lip gelees, more skinfinishes and pigments when the lingerie collection comes out.....


----------



## vircore (Oct 25, 2005)

great collection for 2-3 months 

i'm a beginner, when i will receive my pigments samples i will put a photo but i don't have a lot of things


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 25, 2005)

Great collection! What's the nail polish? Just a bit curious...


----------



## Virgo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Great collection! What's the nail polish? Just a bit curious..._

 
It's Molasses.


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

nice starter kit... lol


----------



## aziajs (Oct 26, 2005)

*Very nice start*

That is a very nice starter kit.  I started with a pot of ricepaper and a tube of oh baby.


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh you got some of the Holiday items! Nice score!!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

oh wow! i love it so far!


----------



## Virgo (Jan 14, 2006)

Updated.


----------



## user2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice upgrade!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 14, 2006)

are you sure you are just starting out! thats a lot love your collection of MU very nice!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love those 2 quads in the first pic, did you make them or were they with collections??


----------



## peike (Jan 14, 2006)

very nice


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 14, 2006)

Your collection is really growing, Very nice!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

Awesome collection girlie!!!   do you order online of go to the store?


----------

